

Flash on Nexus One - timf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlWOocHwcLo

======
bensummers
"Flash is at the core of the business model of these web sites" - so basically
he's saying it's a good thing to waste battery life on adverts?

It's good to see they're still as focused on the user experience as they
always were.

------
j_b_f
I'm sure the Flash widgets he's demoing have nothing to do with how his
battery is close to dead throughout the demo.

~~~
pkulak
Yeah, I just hope you can turn it off. I tried out a HTC Eris a while back and
there didn't seem to be any way to turn off Flash.

------
nomoresecrets
I know I can't be alone in being super-excited that all those annoying Flash
ads for dog food are going to work just fine on my mobile phone too.

~~~
eli
It's not like you have to keep Flash turned on just because you can

------
htsh
The elephant in the room is pornography. If people are offered an internet
experience with porn and one without, they might just choose the one with. I
think this is going to be a bigger factor than is being written of right now
for getting Android market share. Mobile Flash is a big deal.

~~~
htsh
to go back and correct myself: a friend made clear to me that porn sites play
video on the iphone already, via a quicktime player that loads up when you
click on many videos.

